# Merge Folder



## tobeon (Aug 7, 2007)

Basically I want to be able to merge two folders like it does in windows by default
e.g.

contents of: Desktop/test
tmp.txt
hello.txt

contents of: Documents/test
tom.jpg

if I move the Desktop/test folder to Documents it should merge with the documents test folder giving me just one folder

Documents/test
contents:
tmp.txt
hello.txt
tom.jpg

any ideas how to do this? (baring in mind the folders I want to merge have a lot of files in them)

Thank you very much

Tom

note: I am using Tiger


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, unlike windows which would merge the folders in the way you want, dragging a folder of the same name will replace the folder with the dragged one, deleting the contents of the 1st folder. what you have to do is open the folder you are moving, then select all (edit>select all, or control click (right click)>select all) to highlight all the items in that folder, and then drag them (click and drag on any highlighted icon will drag all the items highlighted) to the folder you want the items to be in. as soon as that folder's icon is highlighted, let go of the mouse button and it will then move everything to that folder. if you wait long enough on that folder, it will open and then you can let go of the mouse button then too.


----------



## tobeon (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you from the quick reply , the problem is that the folder is pretty big, with lots of subfolders etc, opening each one and transferring the files that would take far too long


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

both folders have several sub-folders?


----------

